# 2" Tow Hitch for 2018 Tiguan SEL-P R-Line



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

As the title says, I have an '18 SEL-P R-Line and want to install a 2" receiver hitch. Has anyone done this yet? I don't want to cut into the rear diffuser at all. Has a nice stealth cutout already, which appears could work, but not sure what hitch to buy??

Anyone do this yet? Pix to share?


----------



## jsm0372 (Nov 11, 2018)

Did you check this existing thread in the forum? https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8897585-Aftermarket-hitch

It was very helpful for my install which I completed a couple of days ago. I went with the DrawTite which does require some cutting, very minimal and very stealth looking in my opinion. Not sure what 'cut-out' you already have, can you share a picture on that thread perhaps?


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

jsm0372 said:


> Did you check this existing thread in the forum? https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8897585-Aftermarket-hitch
> 
> It was very helpful for my install which I completed a couple of days ago. I went with the DrawTite which does require some cutting, very minimal and very stealth looking in my opinion. Not sure what 'cut-out' you already have, can you share a picture on that thread perhaps?


Yes, I have, however this is for non-R-Line vehicles with different rear bumper & diffuser ... so thread is not really helpful (no offense intended).

If you look at 2nd photo (diffuser is upside down in photo), there is a "hidden" cutout where a hitch receiver "could" fit through


----------



## macrlz9 (Nov 13, 2018)

I'm looking for something similar. While I'm not brave enough to go aftermarket or try myself, I contacted the dealer for pricing on the official VW hitch receiver installation. They told me the bumper does need to come off and be cut which makes me nervous. Especially if everything is VW official, I want to make sure it looks 100% right on my SEL-P R-Line.

Any thoughts or better, does anyone have any photos of what it will look like once installed?


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

macrlz9 said:


> I'm looking for something similar. While I'm not brave enough to go aftermarket or try myself, I contacted the dealer for pricing on the official VW hitch receiver installation. They told me the bumper does need to come off and be cut which makes me nervous. Especially if everything is VW official, I want to make sure it looks 100% right on my SEL-P R-Line.
> 
> Any thoughts or better, does anyone have any photos of what it will look like once installed?


Just get the drawtite 2" hitch and do it yourself. The R-Line rear bumper piece is the same as the non R-Line (aside from the r line being painted gloss black). 

If you're concerned about looks.. The stock VW hitch is only class 1 and I think about 1.25" which for looks just looks tiny and dweeby. A car hitch basically.... The 2" drawtite hitch looks much more like a SUV hitch.. check the aftermarket hitch thread above. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

macrlz9 said:


> I'm looking for something similar. While I'm not brave enough to go aftermarket or try myself, I contacted the dealer for pricing on the official VW hitch receiver installation. They told me the bumper does need to come off and be cut which makes me nervous. Especially if everything is VW official, I want to make sure it looks 100% right on my SEL-P R-Line.
> 
> Any thoughts or better, does anyone have any photos of what it will look like once installed?


Did a quick search on autotrader and found a tiggy with the OEM hitch here: 









And for comparison here is the Draw-tite 2" hitch. It sits much more flush and hidden. And as I said earlier - it looks better on an SUV. It's also like 800$ cheaper to install than the OEM one..









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## logansvw2 (Nov 25, 2006)

The salesman at the dealer where I'm about to but a 2019 SEL says they use an aftermarket source for their hitches. The etrailer video showing installation of a Draw tite hitch on a Tiguan looks like a straight forward job for a shade tree mechanic. Cost is way cheaper and is beefier than the VW hitch so even having it installed by a hitch shop you save $$$ over VW. Just my $.02


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

logansvw2 said:


> The salesman at the dealer where I'm about to but a 2019 SEL says they use an aftermarket source for their hitches. The etrailer video showing installation of a Draw tite hitch on a Tiguan looks like a straight forward job for a shade tree mechanic. Cost is way cheaper and is beefier than the VW hitch so even having it installed by a hitch shop you save $$$ over VW. Just my $.02


Agree with you completely. 

However I think the only wiring people should use is the OEM wiring kit. Its about 280$ before installation. The problem is that the tiguan doesn't know when it's towing when you use third party aftermarket wiring kits. All those kits do is take the signals from the brakes and indicators. The tiguan doesn't realize it's pulling something so ESC, cooling, shift points, etc will all be thinking the tiguan is driving down the highway normally (when in reality its towing). 

Based on my research the VW kit talks to the car and it knows when its towing. So the shift points are changed, esc is different to account for trailer sway, etc. Probably also engages the 4motion system differently if it's anything like tow mode in the atlas. 



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

Interesting about the wiring harness

Out of interest, what are you guys towing? Started looking for a teardrop or small trailer, only to find that I can't tow most of them with the Tig.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

D3Audi said:


> The tiguan doesn't realize it's pulling something so ESC, cooling, shift points, etc will all be thinking the tiguan is driving down the highway normally (when in reality its towing).
> 
> Based on my research the VW kit talks to the car and it knows when its towing. So the shift points are changed, esc is different to account for trailer sway, etc. Probably also engages the 4motion system differently if it's anything like tow mode in the atlas.


The Atlas with with the factory towing package (or an SEL where it is standard) will know when you've plugged in and can make running changes (mainly to cooling parameters) but the Tiguan does not. Tiguans in the markets (the car we get is called Tiguan Allspace elsewhere) is rated to tow 2000-2500 kilograms (4400-5500 lbs) and has a reinforced rear body and a tow package similar to the Atlas.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2018)

We are towing this one. Found one locally that someone had already built and was selling for little more than the cost of the parts. Ours is about 800lbs, with trailer, and added solar panels, and battery.

https://www.clcboats.com/teardrop


----------



## macrlz9 (Nov 13, 2018)

Ok so I think you guys have convinced me to not go with the dealer installed hitch so I'm looking at the Curt hitch receiver. I agree the Draw-Tite looks better but it is important to me to not have to cut into the bumper. https://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Hitch/Volkswagen/Tiguan/2018/C13381.html?vehicleid=201863250

The only other question is about the ground clearance. The manual is clear when it says "Under no circumstances may the distance from the center of the hitch ball to the surface of the road be less than the specified minimum." I believe this Curt hitch receiver will be less than that but what's the reason? I'm just using it it for a bike rack... that should be fine, right?


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

*Torklift EcoHitch Stealth*

Waiting has paid off ... Torklift has introduced their stealth hitch for the MQB Tiguan. I ordered today ... will likely be a week or two until I receive the unit, but it is exactly what i was looking for. Installs behind the rear bumper cover and allows the "hidden" cutout in the stock bumper to be used to affix a 2" receiver when needed, and remove when not in use for a completely stealth hitch ... not to mention MUCH cheaper price compared to Invisihitch or Stealth Hitches brand, compared to what I have paid them for hitches on my previous BMWs!

https://torkliftcentral.com/catalog.../2019-volkswagen-tiguan-ecohitch-stealth/?v=4


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

pillpusher84 said:


> Waiting has paid off ... Torklift has introduced their stealth hitch for the MQB Tiguan. I ordered today ... will likely be a week or two until I receive the unit, but it is exactly what i was looking for. Installs behind the rear bumper cover and allows the "hidden" cutout in the stock bumper to be used to affix a 2" receiver when needed, and remove when not in use for a completely stealth hitch ... not to mention MUCH cheaper price compared to Invisihitch or Stealth Hitches brand, compared to what I have paid them for hitches on my previous BMWs!
> 
> https://torkliftcentral.com/catalog.../2019-volkswagen-tiguan-ecohitch-stealth/?v=4


I looked at and considered that, but given how much more expensive it is than the draw-time, how much more difficult the install is, and how the receiver sticks out past the bumper into shin-bashing territory I decided it was not the right option. Also, Torklift couldn't provide me with a single picture of it from the side, nor details on exactly how far out it stuck.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

alucinari said:


> I looked at and considered that, but given how much more expensive it is than the draw-time, how much more difficult the install is, and how the receiver sticks out past the bumper into shin-bashing territory I decided it was not the right option. Also, Torklift couldn't provide me with a single picture of it from the side, nor details on exactly how far out it stuck.


Yep exactly.. and it's a bumper mount hitch, not subframe mounted hitch like DrawTite and Curt. Which is also concerning if someone is buying this to tow with. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

alucinari said:


> I looked at and considered that, but given how much more expensive it is than the draw-time, how much more difficult the install is, and how the receiver sticks out past the bumper into shin-bashing territory I decided it was not the right option. Also, Torklift couldn't provide me with a single picture of it from the side, nor details on exactly how far out it stuck.


why do you care how much it sticks out? you are only going to install the receiver into the hitch when you are using it, so essentially you will have a bike rack, or ball mount installed, and connected to whatever you are towing. Once you are not towing anymore, you would remove the 2" receiver and the vehicle is back to "Stock" with nothing visible or sticking out at all


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

pillpusher84 said:


> why do you care how much it sticks out? you are only going to install the receiver into the hitch when you are using it, so essentially you will have a bike rack, or ball mount installed, and connected to whatever you are towing. Once you are not towing anymore, you would remove the 2" receiver and the vehicle is back to "Stock" with nothing visible or sticking out at all


I'm already pulling a ball mount or bike rack off a couple times a week, I don't want something else to have to remove and install (and potentially misplace). Also, more bolts/pins/etc means more things to need to maintain and more potential for rattles.


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

Understood ... it sounds like you are less interested in a stealth install, since it will be regularly in-use in your case


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Not sure if this has been asked or not, but does having a receiver hitch effect the "kicking" of the shin/foot to open the trunk feature? 

Really thinking about adding one to my wife's RLine as it's a better ride and has more trunk space for our short family vacations where I like to take my bikes but wouldn't like to lose that feature. My FJ's trunk just BARELY fits things for our family of four to spend a week at the beach.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

I can't imagine that it would negate this feature (atleast the EcoHitch Stealth I posted above) ... but in a few weeks after I get it and install it, i'll let you know for sure


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Ok cool sounds good... Could have sworn that this was a topic on the RAV4 forum for the 4th gen and people say it no longer works but then again I could be wrong.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Couple of things:

1. Couldn't find the post, but I *think* someone said you had to kick to either side of center to trigger the auto-open of the hatch with the hitch installed.

2. I wouldn't ordinarily care about a hitch cover/cosmetic cover, but if you've never added a hitch before, they get rusty very quickly, and look like crap - at least in salty Canada. I tend to spray mine (on other vehicles) with mat paint every once in a while to keep them looking fresh. I suppose a stealth hitch avoids that, but I'm not sure about the towing consequences mentioned above.


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

pillpusher84 said:


> I can't imagine that it would negate this feature (atleast the EcoHitch Stealth I posted above) ... but in a few weeks after I get it and install it, i'll let you know for sure




FYI ... ECO Hitch Stealth installed on my Tiguan ... its exactly what i was looking for 

Easy to install with clear directions. Took approximately 2 hours being very careful to remove rear bumper and not scratch anything or break any tabs or clips 

FYI ... Kick to Open rear hatch sensor still works as originally installed/intended with or without the 2in. receiver installed.


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

pillpusher84 said:


> FYI ... ECO Hitch Stealth installed on my Tiguan ... its exactly what i was looking for
> 
> Easy to install with clear directions. Took approximately 2 hours being very careful to remove rear bumper and not scratch anything or break any tabs or clips
> 
> FYI ... Kick to Open rear hatch sensor still works as originally installed/intended with or without the 2in. receiver installed.


Great...good to know!!

It'll be on the list of things for the Tig.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlesC (Jan 10, 2011)

Any photos of the install?


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

CharlesC said:


> Any photos of the install?


i didn't take pictures step by step ... it is very easy and straightforward if you have ever removed a plastic bumper cover on a late-model car.

here is an "after" photo without the 2" receiver connected:


----------

